# Pics of spoiler and predator2 hood



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

I just got my hood back from being painted and installed my 3D carbon spoiler ..Just thought i would share a few pics !


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I wish that hood was a little more subtle so I could rock it. Right now it reminds me of a GTO and it looks out of place.

Looks good though. I bet if you added some black accent it would look mean as ****.


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank u ... I have to paint the screens in the front black tomorrow .. I just think it will look better !


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> I wish that hood was a little more subtle so I could rock it. Right now it reminds me of a GTO and it looks out of place.
> 
> Looks good though. I bet if you added some black accent it would look mean as ****.


My GTO is offended!


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

blackonblack said:


> My GTO is offended!


Yup! Mine has a smooth Hood!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

woah, pretty extreme


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Like the spoiler, hate the hood, it is too over the top for my taste, I think it looks ricey


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> I wish that hood was a little more subtle so I could rock it. Right now it reminds me of a GTO and it looks out of place.
> 
> Looks good though. I bet if you added some black accent it would look mean as ****.


Looks more like the hood from a firebird, like the one in NBrehm's avvy.



NBrehm said:


> Like the spoiler, hate the hood, it is too over the top for my taste, I think it looks ricey


Me too, I wont get a different hood unless its a vent cut into the hood. I just think any scoop is ugly on a Cruze honestly.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks more like a grandam gt hood to me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Boys will be Boys , toys are toys , trees do not grow money on there leaves , your money your choice..I think this one definately will make me want another Guinness ... then I am going to have to puke..


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

The hood had to grow on me to like it !! However there are soooo many Chevy Cruzes on the road I needed to be just a little bit different .. It is a true ram air hood , It looks like a G6 hood or a GTO to me.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

So how does this ram air work. Does this hood come with a conversion kit for the air intake box?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

This hood isn't a functional ram air hood, is it?

EDIT: Looks like me and Autumn had the same thought at the same time!ccasion14:


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes the two scoops convert to one and the there's a hole over the air box that the air comes out of ... I would guess for a K&N filter, but the is no conversion kit for it .


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

so the stock airbox wont work for the ram air funtion? What setup are you using? Any pics of underhood? Looks that you need a CAI to make the ram air funtional.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

So the important question here is how many horsepower did it add and how much faster it is?

:1poke:


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> so the stock airbox wont work for the ram air funtion? What setup are you using? Any pics of underhood? Looks that you need a CAI to make the ram air funtional.


You would def need a different airbox, it would have to seal against the bottom of the hood to be functional


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

rpcraft said:


> So the important question here is how many horsepower did it add and how much faster it is?
> 
> :1poke:


I have a fast car ..! I dont care if the cruze is fast .. just as long as it doesnt look like the other 5 million on the road !


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

the spoiler is awesome. The hood though is a bit obnoxious and out of place... sorry...


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> so the stock airbox wont work for the ram air funtion? What setup are you using? Any pics of underhood? Looks that you need a CAI to make the ram air funtional.





NBrehm said:


> You would def need a different airbox, it would have to seal against the bottom of the hood to be functional


Several of the internet dealers even offer a K&N Typhoon as an option when ordering this hood. A nice box that mounts to the oem location, fits over the K&N filter, but seals to the hood would be an awesome "option" feature.


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

bornchevy said:


> Several of the internet dealers even offer a K&N Typhoon as an option when ordering this hood. A nice box that mounts to the oem location, fits over the K&N filter, but seals to the hood would be an awesome "option" feature.


Really that would be cool I haven't seen the K&N filter option ..I would like one that seals to the the hood..The hood takes some getting use to ,But i like it now !


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree I wish it was just a touch more subtle... but looks pretty good overall.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

Just had a thought this morning as I was driving to work through the monsoon here in Oklahoma. I wonder how much rain would be funneled into the intake area at highway speeds especially? If the hood was sealed to the intake box it would need a deflector and drain hole.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I like both spoiler and hood, though if I were to get a hood I would have to do something to it as mentioned previously it needs like stripes on the scoops or something if you ask me. How is the fitment of the hood to the body?


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

FromTheCrypt said:


> I like both spoiler and hood, though if I were to get a hood I would have to do something to it as mentioned previously it needs like stripes on the scoops or something if you ask me. How is the fitment of the hood to the body?


It actually fits very well .. Right out of the box Test fit .. To the body shop and on the car ...


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I think it looks awesome! Just throw some Stripes on there and it will look REAL mean. On top of putting some headlights in I think it would be a bada$$ cruze.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

bornchevy said:


> Just had a thought this morning as I was driving to work through the monsoon here in Oklahoma. I wonder how much rain would be funneled into the intake area at highway speeds especially? If the hood was sealed to the intake box it would need a deflector and drain hole.


If you were to do a SRI then just get a hydroshield for the filter. You can find them all over the internet for about $20-$40 and that will stop what small amount of rain water that could get in there.


----------



## impactdi21 (Mar 22, 2013)

I like the hood myself. I park beside a G8 almost every day and I picture that hood on my car walking out the lot. 
I know what you mean about all the Cruze's on the road. At least they added some new colors since I got mine in '11. Now the new Malibu's fool me every time too. I wish we could get those cool back ends they went to.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

impactdi21 said:


> Now the new Malibu's fool me every time too. I wish we could get those cool back ends they went to.


After looking at the Malibu time and time again, I would take it in LTZ trim over the Cruze


----------



## impactdi21 (Mar 22, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Spoiler looks great! I should have bought that one!


----------

